# Ceph - distributed object store



## dR3b (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi @all

Is it possible that "Ceph" will be ported to FreeBSD (Ports)?
I don't know if it works under FreeBSD but there was a release:

http://ceph.com/releases/v0-39-released/
https://github.com/stass/ceph

Info ceph:
http://ceph.com/ceph-storage/file-system/
http://ceph.com/ceph-storage/object-storage/


----------

